# Panasonic Plasma Display Model - OK?



## CortGideon (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello,
I've searched the forum with a couple different phrases and couldn't find any topics... I'm sure this topic has been done before but wanted to double-check.

My local big box store has a Panasonic TC-P60S60 display model for 35% off. It's at the ceiling of my budget and was thinking of picking it up. Anyone have any issues with plasma display models? I have researched this and yes I'm aware that it likely has 4000 hours of tv use already. It comes with original warranty however, which is great.

Anything I should double-check, look for, before I purchase? So far my checklist is:
- Dead pixels
- Remote/stand
?

Anyone that has experience with display models would be great to hear your 2 cents!


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Is say the only other issue you could look for would be burn in of any type. Tv logos, dark lines, things of that nature, which I'm sure you would have noticed when looking at the pixels. Is say go for it if it all looks good, and you still get the full warranty.


----------

